# Stockade [Palisades] Build



## icedcreameyes (Jul 3, 2019)

This was my first serious attempt at applying waterslide decals and I really like how it turned out. It's a really great sounding pedal with soooo many ridiculous options. I am having some difficulty with the switches popping through the amp when the voice knob is in diode bypass mode but every other mode seems fine, I'm ok with it though. 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## thedwest (Jul 3, 2019)

That looks awesome! Love the decal and it's given me inspiration to start the Stockade pcb I've had sitting around for a while.


----------



## p_wats (Jul 3, 2019)

Nice job on the decal. I've never gotten along with those and always just end up spray painting. Maybe one day I'll try again


----------



## icedcreameyes (Jul 3, 2019)

thedwest said:


> That looks awesome! Love the decal and it's given me inspiration to start the Stockade pcb I've had sitting around for a while.





p_wats said:


> Nice job on the decal. I've never gotten along with those and always just end up spray painting. Maybe one day I'll try again



Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 3, 2019)

Great stuff. Love your work


----------



## yanivt (Jul 10, 2019)

Great work and very nice finish. Makes me wanna buy a printer 
Also made this build myself. Great pedal!


----------

